# Big riders on a Look bikes



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that there are some shops in town that carry Look bikes, I wonder if there are any clydes out there. I have been considering a 565 or 585 but I am 200-210 lbs. I'm not that over weight just big built so if I trained hard I might make it to 185-190 lbs. So getting down to the weight of a competitive cyclist won't happen. 

I'm not sure if the 585 Origin is stiffer than the 565, as stiffness is a concern with my weight. The 565 is made from HM carbon while the 585 is VHM carbon. I know there are no weight limits but how much flex can I expect. I'm coming from a Cannondale CAAD8 Al frame which was very stiff but sometimes the ride was a bit much. Look's are known to be stiff but with a good ride. I know get out and try some but sometimes you don't get the "real" feel for a bike in a 20 min ride. Are clydes condemed to ride super stiff hard riding bikes?


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*I'm bigger than you are!*

I had a 2003 KG461 and am now on a 2005 555 (now the 565). I love my LOOK bikes and have had great rides and races on them both. They are exactly what you're wanting; stiff yet compliant. I can win the town line sprints, flex isn't an issue. If Thor can sprint on it, we certainly can't flex it!

That being said: Make sure it fits. The frame geometry is different than say Orbea or Trek. The fit is perfect for me. I'm long in the torso and pay close attention to TT length. The 59 LOOK w/ 120 stem is perfect.

I don't know the 585, but a friend bought one and loves his. He's a little guy though 

BTW: I'm 6'4" and weigh 230 mid-season. You'll have no issue.


----------



## PhotonDon (Jul 12, 2004)

200 pounds here and no problems to report after a year on my '05 555.
My only concern has been the sub-300 gram HSC fork. For us "full figured" guys that is almost stupid light. Having said that, I also have to say that I have had no problems with it on the road. Plenty stiff. Should be fine.

Even considered "entry level". this is one fine bike.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks pitt83. I was concerned that clydes were doomed to super stiff rides to get any kind of performance. We seem to be built similar; I'm 5'11" with all my height in my torso. Built more like a pit bull than a greyhound  Good to hear you race yours without any complaints. I'm not really a racer but I am competitive and train somewhat aggressively. I could flex my Cannondale sometimes but wasn't enough to complain about.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Well that make two. elsewhere on this forum someone said forget the the euro bikes for full sized riders, they are build for grayhounds. Maybe we are the norm


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi AZ_Mike,

One option you may want to consider is the 585 "Ultra"; it is approximately 15% stiffer than the standard 585. Here's more information about the relative stiffness of the different models: 
_585 vs. 585 Ultra vs. 595 vs. 595 Ultra...Stiffness Data?:_ http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95043

Here is a discussion about the differences between the 585 and the 585 Ultra:
_Looking for Knowledge about the 585 and the Ultra:_ http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78340

We have a couple of guys in our office who qualify as clydesdales. One guy is more of a "long and leisurely" type rider and rides a standard 585, the other guy is more of a sprinter, always throwing down two or three all-out attacks on the lunch ride, and rides a 595 Ultra. Before riding the 595 Ultra, he was on a 585 Ultra and thought it was the perfect balance of stiffness and comfort for a guy his size, but went up to a 595 Ultra anyway - I think he just liked the look of the 595 more (and wanted to copy me  )

If you have any questions after reading the threads above, please just let me know.

*[email protected]*


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Chas, your opinions are always welcome. The 585 Ultra is really the bike I want but is starting to get into wife unfriendly territory. I was hoping for not much more that about $4K with a modest group and wheel set. 

Using WrenchScience and picking Centaur the 585Ultra = 4475 and the regular 585 is 3970 with no other upgrades – Ultegra is about $100 less. 

I can upgrade latter, if I need it and makes it easier to get it past the boss. I could see if I can get a left over Ultra at a good price or find a motivated local shop.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

AZ_Mike said:


> Hey Chas, your opinions are always welcome. The 585 Ultra is really the bike I want but is starting to get into wife unfriendly territory. I was hoping for not much more that about $4K with a modest group and wheel set.
> 
> Using WrenchScience and picking Centaur the 585Ultra = 4475 and the regular 585 is 3970 with no other upgrades – Ultegra is about $100 less.
> 
> I can upgrade latter, if I need it and makes it easier to get it past the boss. I could see if I can get a left over Ultra at a good price or find a motivated local shop.


Alright, here's the deal... I just called up my buddy Avi over at Wrenchscience and told him about your situation. If you decide to get the 585 Ultra from Wrenchscience, tell him chas sent you and he'll hook you up with the 585 Ultra for the same special price as the standard 585. You get the bike you really want and wife remains friendly :thumbsup: .

*[email protected]*


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Chas you are the MAN :thumbsup: I'll contact Avi and we'll decide how to proceed.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Is there any question LOOK is the brand to go with right now?

Nice move Chas.


----------

